# July 4th, 2013



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

'Merica.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's to a safe and happy 3rd & 4th to everyone here on MC.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

'Merica


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

'Merica! And yes, this is my hat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Enjoy responsibly everybody*!* 

*Happy Birthday to the best country on earth. God Bless America! *

*people who spill their beer, in my opinion are irresponsible and should not be allowed to touch that greatest of all beverages!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

http://agencypages.net/AgencyPages/11-52/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

He'd be spinning in his grave if he could see. God bless America more than ever.....


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HAPPY FOURTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Happy Birthday America! Thanks to all the Founding Fathers for their grand experiment, pissing in the King's Cheerios and telling him that we'll take things from here in the colonies, for following through and fighting for that independence, and for a Constitution that was drafted with skill to survive and be applied hundreds of years later (even if our current President does his best to trample over it), for the first amendment so I can run my mouth with virtual impunity, for the second amendment so I can bear arms to defend myself from an increasingly dangerous America, and for the fourth amendment to keep me free from unreasonable searches and seizures and the government's paws off my property.

My favorite little 4th of July fact: Former President's John Adams and Thomas Jefferson died on July 4th 1826, just hours apart, while John Quincy Adams was President and Former President James Monroe died on July 4th, 1831... Three Founding Fathers die on July 4th... you can't make that stuff up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Barry is too busy to address Americans today, so take a moment to enjoy a real President:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I highly recommend the book, "1775". I can't recall the author right now, but if you get the chance, READ IT! Great stuff.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The end of another great Fourth of July weekend.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

TWO Great ends to a great fourth!

I'd guess the FRONTS are pretty decent as well.


----------

